# Where have you been?



## Sunshine (Nov 12, 2011)

Someone commented to me the other day that the only Americans who have traveled are CEOs and military people.  I am neither, but as a nurse have gotten to travel a fair amount.  So where have you been? Do you agree with the comment about CEOs and military people?


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 12, 2011)

I've been to Phoenix, Arizona; all the way to Tacoma...


----------



## Sky Dancer (Nov 12, 2011)

India, Nepal, Korea, Thailand.  Most of the US, British Columbia.

Non ceo, non military.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Nov 12, 2011)

33 States plus

1. Germany
2. Britain
3. Iceland
4. Sweden
5. Denmark
6. Holland
7. France 
8. Belgium
9. Hong Kong
10. Luxembourg
11. Mexico

Non CEO, non military.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 12, 2011)

Not bad for a ghetto boy.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 12, 2011)

Just Mexico.


Well, a whole lot of the U.S. but that's the only foreign country.  

Other countries don't have such a big home nation to see!


----------



## jillian (Nov 12, 2011)

Mexico
Turkey
Greece
Bermuda
Bahamas
Italy
Spain
France
Israel (twice)
Peru
Vatican
Monaco


----------



## jillian (Nov 12, 2011)

Mr. H. said:


> I've been to Phoenix, Arizona; all the way to Tacoma...



Philadelphia, Atlanta L.A.


----------



## Douger (Nov 12, 2011)

I went to Gary Indiana once.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 12, 2011)

I've only travelled much of the U.S. states, but did once venture cross border into Canada.

No- not with Clinton. 

It was the Quebec province. I walked into a bar and thought I'd impress the girl-tender with my 4 years of high school French. _"Un bier s'il vous plait."_ She took one look at me and said "Yeah, what kind?" LOL she had me pegged. Busted.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 12, 2011)

I was over 30 before my age caught up with the number of places I'd lived in the U.S.   I'm close to Canada now but still haven't made it across the border.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hell Hole Reservoir
Boone Fork
Camp Creek
Horseshoe Lake
Gragg Prong
Pinnacles
Wagon Wheel Mountain
Gauley River
Bumpass Hell
Boomer Creek
Linville Falls
Fallen Leaf Lake
Echo Lake
Caples Lake
Lake Shasta
Mount Lassen
Hull Creek
Crandall Creek

Oh, and Mexico, Germany, Austria and the former Czechoslovakia (by accident).


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 12, 2011)

Iceland, England, Germany, Japan, Korea, Philippines, Canada and a lot of the USA.


----------



## PeteEU (Nov 13, 2011)

What I think the original idea with the comments was to high light that American's in general dont travel abroad that much... which is factually true.. why should they, they have most things in their back yard after all. You have skiing in Colorado, surf in Hawaii and retirement homes in Florida. You have natural wonders in Yosemite or the North West of the country and so and so on. No real reason to leave the US unless you want some historical trip or see other cultures.  

Now personalty as a European I have lived in Denmark (born), Saudi Arabia and Spain for longer periods, as well as traveled to the US, Japan, South Korea, UK, France, Germany, Belgium, Austria, Italy, Greece, Cyrpus, Turkey, Baharain, Egypt, Lebanon (pre civil war), Morocco, Sweden and probably a few places I have forgotten. 

Point is, Europeans in most cases go abroad (Spain, France usually) for holidays, where as Americans mostly stay in country (relatively speaking). Take Sarah Palin. She only got her first passport around the time she ran for VP. Why? Because she had no need, since she could go to say Florida or California for a beach sun holiday. As a Dane or Brit, we need to go to Spain or France for that.. well at least at days at a time


----------



## editec (Nov 13, 2011)

Well I've never been to Spain...but I kinda like their music.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 13, 2011)

Well I headed for Las Vegas.  Only made it out to Needles.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 13, 2011)

jillian said:


> Mexico
> Turkey
> Greece
> Bermuda
> ...




damn i am impressed....that is a nice list


----------



## California Girl (Nov 13, 2011)

Ireland
Britain (England, Scotland and Wales)
The Channel Island (part of the UK - group of islands between England and France)
France
Spain
Italy
Germany
Belgium
Portugal
Switzerland
Tunisia
Eygpt
Trinidad & Tabago
Qatar
Jordan
Turkey


----------



## Sallow (Nov 13, 2011)

I love to travel. My hobby really..

1. England.
2. France.
3. Germany.
4. The Czech Republic.
5. Croatia.
6. Italy.
7. Japan.
8. China.
9. Greece.
10. Turkey.
11. Thailand.
12. Amsterdam.
13. Bermuda.
14. The Dominican Republic
15. Haiti.
16. Mexico.
17. Brazil.
19. Monaco.
20. Macau.
21. Spain.
22. Guatemala.
23. Taiwan.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 13, 2011)

Guam, Philippians, Wake Island, Hawaii, Taiwan, Korea, Japan, Mexico, Panama, Canada and every state but Maine and Montana


----------



## Si modo (Nov 13, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Someone commented to me the other day that the only Americans who have traveled are CEOs and military people.  I am neither, but as a nurse have gotten to travel a fair amount.  So where have you been? Do you agree with the comment about CEOs and military people?


I do not agree with the comment.  I am neither and I've traveled a lot.

48 states
Canada
Mexico
Nicaragua
Honduras
Bahamas

England
Ireland
France
Germany
Austria
Belgium
Switzerland
Monaco
Luxembourg

A-stan
Kuwait

And, going to Israel this week.


----------



## Sallow (Nov 13, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Guam, Philippians, Wake Island, Hawaii, Taiwan, Korea, Japan, Mexico, Panama, Canada and every state but Maine and Montana



Nice.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 13, 2011)

Oops.  Make that 46 states, not 48.


----------



## Dabs (Nov 13, 2011)

I have never ventured out of the good ole United States Of America, but I have been to about 40 states thus far.
The only states I haven't been able to see yet, are the New England states....which I would love to see Vermont in the fall and  New York at Christmas time.
But I have been to every other state.......and if I ever was to see another country, Greece would be my first choice.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 13, 2011)

Si modo said:


> Oops.  Make that 46 states, not 48.



I've only visited or lived in 55 states........


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 13, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Guam, Philippians, Wake Island, Hawaii, Taiwan, Korea, Japan, Mexico, Panama, Canada and every state but Maine and Montana
> ...



Military brat then military service plus some private traveling.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 13, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Oops.  Make that 46 states, not 48.
> ...


Two more than I!


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 13, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Oops.  Make that 46 states, not 48.
> ...



Was one of them the State of Confusion?


----------



## Jos (Nov 13, 2011)

Andorra
Antigua
Australia
Bahamas
Barbados
Belgium
Belize
Botswana
Bulgaria
Canada
Cuba
France
Germany
Gibraltar
Greece
Grenada
Indonesia
Iran
Israel
Ivory coast
Ireland
Jordan
Kenya
Lebanon
Lesotho
Lithuania
Malaysia
Malta
Mexico
Morocco
Namibia
Netherlands
Netherlands Antilles
Portugal
Puerto Rico
Qatar
Singapore
Slovenia
South Africa
Spain
Swaziland
Tanzania
Thailand
Trinidad 
United Arab Emirates
United Kingdom
United States
Virgin Islands 
Zambia
Zimbabwe


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes, as someone speculated, I want to see who has traveled and if they are CEOs or military. While I practice in a clinic, I am CEO of a company I started.  But so far,  none of my travel has been in that capacity, although being a nurse has taken me many places.  I used to do presentations for pharmaceutical companies and they sent me a lot of places.

Here's my list.  MY international travel days are probably over, but I still hope to go to the north west.  My husband always wanted to go to Salt Lake City and before he died, I promised to be his eyes and go there, but I haven't yet.  I envision a long AmTrak trip making a circle up through the north west down through California wine country and back through Utah and Colorado.  One day.  A lot of my travel has been professional and, having gone to hospitals and clinics in China and Egypt, I count myself lucky not to have contracted some disease weirder than the one I currently have.

Several years ago I got a horoscope that told me I would die married to a foreigner or living in a foreign country.  My son in law is Canadian and he and my daughter have made noises about going to live in Canada, so that may come to pass even though I would much prefer a warmer climate.  

Florida
Georgia
Alabama
Tennessee
Pennsylvania
New York
Virginia
North Carolina
Texas
California
Oklahoma
Missouri
Kentucky
Indiana
Ohio
New Mexico
Louisiana
Arkansas
Illinois
Nevada
Arizona
D.C.
New Jersey

China
Egypt
Canada


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 13, 2011)

I've been to Hell and back. Actually, there's a town on Grand Cayman named hell. I'm not particularly well traveled, but have been to Canada, Mexico, Cayman Islands The Bahamas and England. One day, I hope to sit on the beach at Havana and smoke a cigar.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 13, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Yes, as someone speculated, I want to see who has traveled and if they are CEOs or military. While I practice in a clinic, I am CEO of a company I started.  But so far,  none of my travel has been in that capacity, although being a nurse has taken me many places.  I used to do presentations for pharmaceutical companies and they sent me a lot of places.
> 
> Here's my list.  MY international travel days are probably over, but I still hope to go to the north west.  My husband always wanted to go to Salt Lake City and before he died, I promised to be his eyes and go there, but I haven't yet.  I envision a long AmTrak trip making a circle up through the north west down through California wine country and back through Utah and Colorado.  One day.  A lot of my travel has been professional and, having gone to hospitals and clinics in China and Egypt, I count myself lucky not to have contracted some disease weirder than the one I currently have.
> 
> ...



Traveling within your country of origin is hardly 'travel'.


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 13, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, as someone speculated, I want to see who has traveled and if they are CEOs or military. While I practice in a clinic, I am CEO of a company I started.  But so far,  none of my travel has been in that capacity, although being a nurse has taken me many places.  I used to do presentations for pharmaceutical companies and they sent me a lot of places.
> ...



Then AmTrak should be free!


----------



## California Girl (Nov 13, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Why? 

Should gas be free too?

Domestic air travel?

Do you feel as stupid as your posts?


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 13, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



I haven't felt of myself lately.  Do you _feel _as mean an hateful as your posts?


----------



## Douger (Nov 13, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> I've been to Hell and back. Actually, there's a town on Grand Cayman named hell. I'm not particularly well traveled, but have been to Canada, Mexico, Cayman Islands The Bahamas and England. One day, I hope to sit on the beach at Havana and smoke a cigar.


Head on down ! OH. That's right, people in the land of the free aren't allowed.


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 13, 2011)

Douger said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I've been to Hell and back. Actually, there's a town on Grand Cayman named hell. I'm not particularly well traveled, but have been to Canada, Mexico, Cayman Islands The Bahamas and England. One day, I hope to sit on the beach at Havana and smoke a cigar.
> ...



I think that has changed:

USA CUBA TRAVEL : TRAVEL TO CUBA


----------



## BluePhantom (Nov 13, 2011)

PeteEU said:


> What I think the original idea with the comments was to high light that American's in general dont travel abroad that much... which is factually true.. why should they, they have most things in their back yard after all. You have skiing in Colorado, surf in Hawaii and retirement homes in Florida. You have natural wonders in Yosemite or the North West of the country and so and so on. No real reason to leave the US unless you want some historical trip or see other cultures.
> 
> Now personalty as a European I have lived in Denmark (born), Saudi Arabia and Spain for longer periods, as well as traveled to the US, Japan, South Korea, UK, France, Germany, Belgium, Austria, Italy, Greece, Cyrpus, Turkey, Baharain, Egypt, Lebanon (pre civil war), Morocco, Sweden and probably a few places I have forgotten.
> 
> Point is, Europeans in most cases go abroad (Spain, France usually) for holidays, where as Americans mostly stay in country (relatively speaking). Take Sarah Palin. She only got her first passport around the time she ran for VP. Why? Because she had no need, since she could go to say Florida or California for a beach sun holiday. As a Dane or Brit, we need to go to Spain or France for that.. well at least at days at a time



This is an excellent point and it's this way because of our size.  I think Americans take for granted what a massive country we are.  Consider that by comparison Germany is roughly the same size as Oregon and one starts to put things into perspective. I recall when Hurricane Katrina hit New Orleans a German friend of mine asked if I was safe.  I lived in Arizona at the time.  I explained that New Orleans was 2,000 miles away and he laughed.  He asked "no seriously how far away is it?"  I said "_*2,000 miles*_".  The point that Pete makes here is spot on.  That being said here is my list:

38 states + D.C.
Great Britain
France
Norway
Germany
Netherlands
Denmark
Spain
Italy
Austria
Switzerland
Canada
Mexico


----------



## Amelia (Nov 13, 2011)

Great comments, Pete and Phantom.

We forget about our size in a lot of ways.  Including when we try to compare the politics and management issues of smaller nations with the politics and administration of our own.  

jmho


----------



## California Girl (Nov 13, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



It's 'mean' to call a stupid post stupid? Why? Is it my fault that you make cretinous comments? No.


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 13, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Your intent on this thread is quite clear.  It need not be explained to anyone.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Nov 13, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, as someone speculated, I want to see who has traveled and if they are CEOs or military. While I practice in a clinic, I am CEO of a company I started.  But so far,  none of my travel has been in that capacity, although being a nurse has taken me many places.  I used to do presentations for pharmaceutical companies and they sent me a lot of places.
> ...



The hell it isn't.


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 13, 2011)

R.C. Christian said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



The dictionary agrees with you:



> travÂ·elÂ (trvl)
> v. travÂ·eled or travÂ·elled, travÂ·elÂ·ing or travÂ·elÂ·ling, travÂ·els
> v.intr.
> 1. To go from one place to another, as on a trip; journey.
> ...



travel - definition of travel by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Nov 13, 2011)

Takes me 21 hours just to get to D.C. by car. That's the real way to travel.


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 13, 2011)

R.C. Christian said:


> Takes me 21 hours just to get to D.C. by car. That's the real way to travel.



I agree, but since I have to do all my own driving that doesn't make for real good sight seeing.  I would like to take the grand tour I mentioned on Amtrak, stopping various places and renting a vehicle while there.


----------



## BluePhantom (Nov 13, 2011)

Well let's look at something:

Seattle to Miami is 2,733 miles

Seattle to Calgary is 441 miles

Seattle to Vancouver is 114 miles

Seattle to Tijuana is 1,079 miles

New York to Havana is 1,309 miles.

Are we suggesting that going from Seattle to Tijuana, Seattle to Calgary, Seattle to Vancouver, or New York to Havana is "travelling", but going from Seattle to Miami is not?


----------



## BluePhantom (Nov 13, 2011)

I would say that even if you tried to define "travelling" as having to experience a different culture....go from Seattle to Georgia and you will see some dramatically different culture.  Go from New York to Texas and you will see some radically different culture.  Hell...go from Salt Lake City to Las Vegas and you are in for some *serious *culture shock and that's only 421 miles.  Go from north Phoenix to south-central Phoenix and you are in for one hell of a cultural ride.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 13, 2011)

No kidding!


----------



## alan1 (Nov 13, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Traveling within your country of origin is hardly 'travel'.


Yes it is.

I've driven the entire length of I-40, that's over 2500 miles.
If I traveled 2500 miles in Europe without driving over the same piece of road twice, how many countries would I see?  It would be the equivalent of driving from Portugal to Denmark via the Czech Republic.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 13, 2011)

One summer I went from Oklahoma to Laredo, TX to Baton Rouge, LA to Providence, RI with side trips to Newport and Boston,  to Omaha, NE (great unsung city, BTW!), to Denver CO, to Salt Lake City and back to Oklahoma.    

In a little Honda with no AC.

LOL - unforgettable!


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 13, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Someone commented to me the other day that the only Americans who have traveled are CEOs and military people.  ?





Did you smack that person upside the head?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 13, 2011)

Sky Dancer said:


> India, Nepal, Korea, Thailand.  .





Was that during your utterly failed attempts at understanding religion, quitter?


----------



## BluePhantom (Nov 13, 2011)

Amelia said:


> In a little Honda with no AC.
> 
> LOL - unforgettable!



Ahhh that reminds me of a buddy of mine.  He took a job in Florida and had to drive from Arizona in the middle of the summer and he had no AC either.  Right before he left I slipped a raw salmon under the driver's seat.    He called me up a few days later and called me everything but a man.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 13, 2011)

sooooo bad


----------



## Dabs (Nov 13, 2011)

God I have seen every monument there is...from the Lincoln Memorial to the Grand Canyon.....the Vegas strip and the Hoover Dam. That's all my parents did when I was a young girl, was travel.
They enjoyed it...me, not so much. I was a car sick child...riding for long lengths at a time made me puke every time. It was miserable. All I wanted to do was sleep and wake up when we got to where we were going.
We dipped on into California once, just so we could say we had been to California ~LoL~
I have seen so many ghost towns out west, I hope to never see another.
The white sandy beaches in Florida, aren't that great to me either.......
NOW.....these days, if I am the driver, I will probably go anywhere. I love driving....just don't care to be the passenger


----------



## Douger (Nov 13, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Someone commented to me the other day that the only Americans who have traveled are CEOs and military people.  I am neither, but as a nurse have gotten to travel a fair amount.  So where have you been? Do you agree with the comment about CEOs and military people?


Those would be murkins. Americans (with A)who still have a functioning brain can be found traveling all over the planet. They often have backpacks and never read the lies of your Nazi state dept.

I knew things were uber fucked when a nitwit who graduated UF emailed and asked me how I like island living. He'll be voting.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 13, 2011)

Douger said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Someone commented to me the other day that the only Americans who have traveled are CEOs and military people.  I am neither, but as a nurse have gotten to travel a fair amount.  So where have you been? Do you agree with the comment about CEOs and military people?
> ...





Hey, know what would be a good idea? GO FUCK YOURSELF.


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 13, 2011)

BluePhantom said:


> Well let's look at something:
> 
> Seattle to Miami is 2,733 miles
> 
> ...



That was merely someone's attempt at a little snobbery.  If I wanted to reply in kind, I could say that I don't consider one to have traveled until they have been to a communist country.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 13, 2011)

40 states

Canada
Mexico
Bahamas
Barbados
Puerto Rico
St Thomas
St Kitts
Antigua
Haiti
Italy
Greece
Turkey
Montenegro
Croatia


----------



## BluePhantom (Nov 13, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> That was merely someone's attempt at a little snobbery.  If I wanted to reply in kind, I could say that I don't consider one to have traveled until they have been to a communist country.



You would have me on that one.


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 13, 2011)

BluePhantom said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > That was merely someone's attempt at a little snobbery.  If I wanted to reply in kind, I could say that I don't consider one to have traveled until they have been to a communist country.
> ...



I would have most people on that one.


----------



## BluePhantom (Nov 13, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I have been to San Francisco.  Does that count?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 13, 2011)

BluePhantom said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > BluePhantom said:
> ...



Only if you visited Chinatown and the Embarcadero.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 13, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> That was merely someone's attempt at a little snobbery.  If I wanted to reply in kind, I could say that I don't consider one to have traveled until they have been to a communist country.





Huh?!


----------



## BluePhantom (Nov 13, 2011)

MountainMan said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



How about Berkeley?


----------



## R.C. Christian (Nov 13, 2011)

Dabs said:


> God I have seen every monument there is...from the Lincoln Memorial to the Grand Canyon.....the Vegas strip and the Hoover Dam. That's all my parents did when I was a young girl, was travel.
> They enjoyed it...me, not so much. I was a car sick child...riding for long lengths at a time made me puke every time. It was miserable. All I wanted to do was sleep and wake up when we got to where we were going.
> We dipped on into California once, just so we could say we had been to California ~LoL~
> I have seen so many ghost towns out west, I hope to never see another.
> ...



You sound like a true, southern woman.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 13, 2011)

Non-CEO, non-military

Outside of the United States, I've been to Canada thrice (province of Ontario, British Columbia, and the Canadian Arctic with a stop-over in Edmonton each way); England (London plus a day in the countryside); The Bahamas (Nassau).


----------



## alan1 (Nov 13, 2011)

BluePhantom said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > BluePhantom said:
> ...



I think that qualifies as a foreign socialist country.


----------



## MeBelle (Nov 13, 2011)

editec said:


> Well I've never been to Spain...but I kinda like their music.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PeBiDfHckg&feature=related]I&#39;ve Never been to Heaven but I&#39;ve been to Oklahoma - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MeBelle (Nov 13, 2011)

Non military, CEO, CIA or anything else with an acronym 

Puerto Rico
Germany 
Dominican Republic
Canada
Switzerland
St Thomas
Austria
Grand Bahama
Holland
France
I think I am forgetting a few 

I have been to 45 states and DC.


----------



## marcell (Nov 13, 2011)

Well, I'm not from USA, but I've been in 9 brazilian states (more than 50% of the country) and Venezuela. I'm not a military, nor a CEO (but I'd love to be)


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 13, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



I'm here aren't I?


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 13, 2011)

I've been to the 48 contiguous states, Canada and Mexico.

I don't like to travel.  My boss wants me to go to London and work out of the home office for six months.  I have avoided it by avoiding getting a passport.  I tell them I am an American I don't have a passport.


----------



## westwall (Nov 13, 2011)

All 50 states(or is that 57?), all countries in the western hemisphere, most of the countries in Africa, all of Europe, most of Eastern Europe, Russia, China, India, New Zealand, Australia, Solomons, New Guinea, Singapore, Malaysia, Vietnam, most of Canada, I still want to get to Greenland and Antarctica.


----------



## DDU (Nov 14, 2011)

Like.


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 16, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, as someone speculated, I want to see who has traveled and if they are CEOs or military. While I practice in a clinic, I am CEO of a company I started.  But so far,  none of my travel has been in that capacity, although being a nurse has taken me many places.  I used to do presentations for pharmaceutical companies and they sent me a lot of places.
> ...



CG, you're full of more shit than a bark park, but that's OK, I still love ya!


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 16, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, as someone speculated, I want to see who has traveled and if they are CEOs or military. While I practice in a clinic, I am CEO of a company I started.  But so far,  none of my travel has been in that capacity, although being a nurse has taken me many places.  I used to do presentations for pharmaceutical companies and they sent me a lot of places.
> ...




As the Queen of Condescension chimes in


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 18, 2011)

Today we drove through the most beautiful backroads in East Texas. Autumn color is everywhere, the air is so crisp and cool after the harshest hotspell and drought this state has ever seen. It was so beautiful, recent rains brought back all the streams, creeks, and bayous, and birds were everywhere, singing and enjoying a day of Indian summer. 

America is still wild and free and ever so beautiful.


----------

